# Clam dredger capsizes- Ardnamurchan, Scotland



## Kenny&Debra (Sep 20, 2008)

*Very sad news that a clam dredger has overturned near Ardnamurchan, West coast Scotland at 5pm this evening.(20th Monday)
Three fishermen are dead and one in hospital....my condolences to the families of these poor men*.
Debra -and Kenny


----------



## coble (Jul 12, 2007)

RIP to crew


----------



## Kenny&Debra (Sep 20, 2008)

Latest- Skipper named as Tony Hayton, 45...not sure if he is still with us.
Vessel* AQUILA BA379 *from Maryport, ***bria...and it was someone on land who raised the alarm to rescuers when they saw the vessel capsize out at sea at 5.10pm Monday.
Debra 

Skipper is among 3 dead unfortunately.
Others now named as well....check out the link below(thanks to shamrock) 
Deceased were both 52 and skipper 45. 
32 yr old survived.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The BBC have run the story which is updating as more information becomes available...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/8161106.stm

Sympathies go to all involved in this tragedy.


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

Very tragic and more so when the victims are from your area and well known by the community,my sympathy`s are with the families--may these lads rest in peace, the local fishing community along with the families have suffered a great loss.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

My condolences to the families of the fishermen lost .
Derek


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The BBC report (linked above) has already named the 3 men who died, the survivor who has been quoted as not wishing to be identified in the BBC report has been named in this local media report..

http://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/p...men_killed_in_capsize?referrerPath=2.880/home

Very, very sad for the families & friends of these men...given time, hopefully the survivor will be able to recover both physically and emotionally from this tragedy.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

A memorial service is to held for the three men lost on Sunday at Christ Church near Maryport harbour at 6pm...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/***bria/8162564.stm

The Anglian Sovereign & a fishing boat, Silver Dawn, are standing by the upturned hull of the Aquila, she will be towed back into the harbour after divers have inspected her...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/8162565.stm


----------



## Kenny&Debra (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the updates shamrock....most grateful.
I always wonder about submarines in these cases despite the official line being that no subs were involved....maybe not, but will be interesting to see what they find was the cause...very sad indeed.
Debra


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The Maryport Blues Festival (July 24th, 25th & 26th) is to pay a special tribute to the three crew who died in the Aquila accident...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/***bria/8166644.stm


----------

